# Couple Of Dordogne & Languedoc Questions



## woodbine

I'm currently looking at properties in Dordogne and Languedoc and have a couple of quick questions.

Having lived in both Cornwall and Devon in The UK, I'm aware that during the peak summer months things can get a little busy, especially roads, with visiting holidaymakers. What are The Dordogne and Languedoc areas like in summer - are the roads, towns, villages, etc heaving with holiday makers? Or is there space that it's not too noticeable and doesn't cause locals too much inconvenience?

Is the weather in Dordogne worse/wetter/colder (in winter) than The UK?

Many thanks for any advice and the benefit of your experience.


----------



## ccm47

As with everywhere it depends where you happen to be and what's on at the time.
I lived for some years in Bournemouth: the last week of July and the first week of August were a travel nightmare but we learned that if instead of turning left to go to work we turned right we could use back roads which ensured we could get to our destinations rather than be stuck in traffic jams. Being a resident in a holiday destination can give you access to more amenities than other non-tourist towns or villages of a similar size population would warrant.

Go to Monpazier (one of the best known villages) in the Dordogne on market day and you'll have trouble parking, but they open up extra fields so everybody gets a space, go shopping earlier than 10.00 a.m. and you'll have the pick of the day's offerings. The same is true in the Languedoc alternative routes and places are there if you look carefully. 
As for the weather in Dordogne: it's a big place and the hills have a big influence e.g. Monpazier is colder than its near neighbour Villereal because of its height. Personally I'd take anywhere in Central or Western France over Cornwall if only because I always had the bad luck of it snowing when I had to go to Redruth for work meetings, even in June! Install a weather app on your phone/ computer and check out places you think you might like on a daily basis.


----------



## bdelancy

I currently live much of the year in the Languedoc - near Pézenas. In my experience, the areas that you would expect to be very crowded (beach; Carcassonne; towns that particularly cater to tourists) are very crowded, but those places are generally easy to avoid. In other words, it seems fairly easy to avoid crowds and really does not inconvenience me very much.


----------



## LFBEUSTON

As far as I'm concerned if you want Brits and all the baggage that comes with them then move into one or other of those regions. If you don't want that baggage then look elsewhere. Personally other Brits are a pain in the ars--se!


----------

